# Наше творчество > Авторские песни и совместные проекты >  Новогодняя песня

## pavelrusskii

Песня "С Новым годом!". Плюс и минус.
http:/*************.com/files/crg3uhmwp

----------

fy`rf (27.10.2020), инна2804 (15.11.2021)

----------


## Ладушка

*pavelrusskii*,
 Спасибо! Песня в тему! Классная! :Ok:

----------


## prozvuk

> Песня "С Новым годом!". Плюс и минус.


Задорно! Заводно. Но.
Фолклор.
Там бы хоть пару авторских нот в мотиве. Метроритм хотя найден свой в куплете.
Ещё б чуть полирнуть.
Стих вроде хороший, песенный.
А так, нормалёк!

----------


## Feb_11

Очень понравилась. Спасибо.

----------


## Лев

> Песня Я.Коломиец-"Вальс Новогодний"(слова и музыка Я.Коломиец)-2010 - http://yana-kolomietz.my1.ru/1disk/v...godjazz192.mp3


Что это девочка слишком на "куполе" "0" поёт?
Преподы заучили? :Grin:

----------


## TEMPO

Вот еще новогодняя песена от Анастасии под названием "Новый год"
http://soundcloud.com/tempo-3/bwswylytrpxn

----------


## Angel_Stike

Самое время уже потихоньку настраиваться на новогодний лад. Спасибо за предпраздничное настроение!)

----------


## margo57

"Новогодняя песня" Вячеслава Савинского. Может, кому-то пригодится.


https://yadi.sk/d/7ZLv-XX1dVTtS

----------


## margo57

По просьбам в "личку" выкладываю комплект песни В. Савинского "Новогодняя"
https://yadi.sk/d/9IroE1XKdWCp2

----------


## Лев



----------

fy`rf (27.10.2020)

----------


## fy`rf

Отличная песня!!!
Как раз подыскиваем материал к новому году!!!

----------

Лев (27.10.2020)

----------

